

Typing "controversial" terms into Baidu produces connection reset - bborud

Sort of entertaining.  Try some generic searches first.  Then try searches that might be controversial.  Do you get "connection reset" as well?
======
sp332
This is a normal feature of the "Great Firewall". Any such terms found in the
traffic will cause a connection reset. Try <http://www.ebeijing.gov.cn/> and
type "Falun Gong" into the search box.

------
beatpanda
No, in fact it returned a page full of results when I searched for "tienanmen
square"

~~~
sp332
Tienanmen Square is a real place, you know. It's a popular tourist spot. So
it's not in their best interests to block that search.

